# Regular Season Game 15: Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(7-7)/(6-6)*

When/Where:
*Monday, November 26, 9:30 p.m. CST*
*Staples Center* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Cassell / Mobley / Ross / Thomas / Kaman*


*Preview

Before packing his bags for a week-long road trip, Rockets forward Shane Battier was already missing the comforts of home.

He could, however, find some silver lining to hitting the road.

"I get tired of eating hotel food and sleeping in," Battier said. "But hopefully, this road trip will get us away from the distractions of home and give us a chance to gain some momentum."

The Rockets could certainly use a surge.

Less than 48 hours after ending a six-game losing streak, the Rockets will try to get back on a roll Monday night when they visit the Los Angeles Clippers.

The trip to L.A. will begin a stretch where the Rockets will play seven of their next eight games outside of Houston. The first half of that slate will be a four-game road swing on the West coast.

The Rockets, of course, are hoping to use the road trip as a chance to build off Saturday night's blowout win over Denver.

So far, Houston (7-7) has had an up-and-down start to the season.

"We've been a little inconsistent and we've had some breakdowns at the end of games," Rockets guard Mike James said. "We just stayed with it (against the Nuggets) and this is a good win for us going to the West coast. Now, we just have to carry this over. Now, we have to be road warriors and try to get well over .500."

The Rockets would like to carry over the same productive offensive play that they showcased during Saturday's 109-81 victory over the Nuggets.

Rather than relying on Tracy McGrady or Yao Ming to shoulder the scoring burden as the stars had done over Houston's losing skid, the Rockets got back to sharing the ball and attacking the rim. The result was Houston's highest scoring effort of the young season.

The Rockets don't expect their offense to look as fluid as it did on Saturday night since they're still learning Rick Adelman's high-motion scheme. But they don't want to become as stagnant as they were over the six-game losing streak.

"I think our offense is still going to take time to learn and to try," Rockets center Yao Ming said. "We did a good job of sharing the ball and moving the ball (against Denver). On defense, I think we had too many individual defenses and we didn't help as much as we needed to. We need to communicate more on and off the court so that we can still stay like a team."

The Rockets will be trying to doing that on the road.

Besides visiting the Clippers, the Rockets will face Phoenix, Golden State and Sacramento on their road trip. The Suns are the only team in that group with a record better than .500.

Still, the Rockets know the trip will be challenge. They'll be playing some of the league's best offensive teams just as they're trying to get back on a roll.

"We're hoping that we can get into a rhythm offensively," Adelman said. "But at the same token, those teams like the Clippers, they just handled (Denver) the other night and we know what the Suns can do. Then, you've got the Suns and Golden State back-to-back. So even though it does help you offensively, it puts a real burden on you defensively."


Clippers Update: The Clippers got off to a nice start, but injuries are beginning to catch up to them. With Corey Maggette recently joining the injured list, the Clips have lost four of their past five games. Chris Kaman has given L.A. some hope. He's off to his best start, ranking third in the league in rebounding.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We should be able to win this without to much problems. Adelman should play Francis again.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Stevey!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Clippers, mired in a 2-6 slide, will probably have the services of leading scorer Corey Maggette for tonight's game against the Houston Rockets.


Link


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's get a winning streak going. Rockets Power!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

if we lose this, i'll drop out of college


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, we got @ PHX & GSW next. We better win this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah we need this game big time


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Winner gets a spot in the 8.
Loser will be out of the 8.

We cant afford to be moving backwards. We have to be climbing the rankings right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

dang Kaman playing all over Yao..............

AND Alston keeping us in it with some great shooting.................

WOW must be a full moon tonight.............


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, Yao getting owned by Kaman? After he got owned by Shaq...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why has Yao only had 5 shots.

Get him the damn ball...........

But Seriously if Yao is not getting shots he needs to be pulling down more rebounds...................

Getting owned by Kaman is embarrassing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

One more thing why has Luther lost his minutes??????????

I didnt think he was playing that badly but he is the first to lose them??????

Give him his minutes back................


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> One more thing why has Luther lost his minutes??????????
> 
> I didnt think he was playing that badly but he is the first to lose them??????
> 
> Give him his minutes back................


Francis got his minutes. There's a finite number of minutes to be shared.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao is so sad in this system. He's barely a top 5 center this year.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Francis got his minutes. There's a finite number of minutes to be shared.


Thats what I am saying why did Francis take Luther's minutes? While Rafer & James still have theirs???? I mean seriously????? Cant believe Adelman rates James & Alston over Luther.

Maggette didnt start I wonder why? He is definately in their top 5 players & their best SF.....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're closing this game out alright.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

this is like a one man team, T-mac is..just can;t be stoped


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Rafer's confidence is shot, as it should be. He's passing up wide open threes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL dont believe Alston said no to that open 3.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats crazy was Alston was hitting his threes today and he said no to that wide open three.............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win & good game by Rafer 17 points 9 assists 5 rebounds 1 steal & just the 1 TO.
Plus 7 of 14 from shooting night isnt bad either.

I still think Stevie deserves his minutes though.
Steveie had in 8 mins
2points 2 assists 2 rebounds 1 steal & no TOs

Yao with a disapointting game 14 points 8 rebounds.

James or Rafer has to disappear from the rotation.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao's had has quite a few disappointing games. Adelman has managed to turn the most dominant center in the league into a role player. Score!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Yao's had has quite a few disappointing games. Adelman has managed to turn the most dominant center in the league into a role player. Score!


Agreed. Is Kamen really that good? 14pts and 6 turnovers for Yao. Are you serious? Not saying he should still be our coach but at least JVG instilled some toughness in Yao. Kamen handed it to him tonight.

I'm tired of hearing about Rick's offense. Even if they could run his offense 50% effectively they are still not hitting shots.

Rafer can be effective when he is hitting shots. I think Rick should continue to start Rafer but as soon as he goes 1 for 5 or 1 for 6 he should get pulled in favor of Steve then, the same should apply to Steve then Mike should come in. It's just a question of which guard is going to play well on any give night.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Agreed. Is Kamen really that good? 14pts and 6 turnovers for Yao. Are you serious? Not saying he should still be our coach but at least JVG instilled some toughness in Yao. Kamen handed it to him tonight.


Kaman has been a beast this season.


----------

